# Brad Nail gun problem?? Help please



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

I have a pc Air brad nailer that when I adjust the depth to its lowest setting and the air pressure at 70 psi, it drives the nail in to far. I have to be at 70 psi for it to drive at all ( as the owners manual indicates). 

Does anyone know how I can remedy the problem.
Bob


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

What type of wood are you shooting brads into, and what length are the brads. Are you sure that you don't have the depth setting backwards?


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

Ok -- plywood, 3/8 inch 16 ga brad
Thanks


----------



## skeeter 152 (Jun 16, 2009)

angle your gun a bit remember its a tool your the operator


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

Lower the air pressure. If it's going in too far, less pressure will slow it down a bit. Or just remove the safety and "hover" haha...


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*I think its a finish nailer*



frostr2001 said:


> Ok -- plywood, 3/8 inch 16 ga brad
> Thanks


If its 16 gauge then its a finish nailer....and theres no reason lowering the air pressure slightly wouldnt work. brad nailers are 18 gauge, and finish nailers are usually 15 and 16 gauge, depending on the manufacturer and nailer type.

jraks


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

If I lower the pressure below 70 psi It will not shoot the nail.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

frostr2001 said:


> Ok -- plywood, 3/8 inch 16 ga brad
> Thanks



You didn't say how much wood you're shooting through/into. You might try the next longer size, at the lowest pressure.


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

frostr2001 said:


> If I lower the pressure below 70 psi It will not shoot the nail.


That doesn't make sense. If at 70psi the nail is going in too far...lowering it, even just slightly will effect the depth of the nail. Try 65 psi or 60. 70psi, seems pretty low to me anyway. Or what skeeter said, angle your gun, this will make the nail travel through more material making it not go as far.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I try not to run my guns under 80 psi. I don't think that the depth settings on a pc trim gun are going to be all that usefull anyways.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

It sounds like you have the depth setting backwards. I run my PC guns at 80 psi and adjust the depth setting accordingly. I have never had that problem.


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

I'll recheck, but as I recall the manual states counter clockwise reduces the penatration.


----------



## Fyrzowt (Jul 3, 2008)

Yep, find a scrap of wood and play with it. The gun that is.


----------

